# Do you like the Portland trade



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes or no


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

nope, not really.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't like it for either team. I think you guys can get more for magloire. Plus I think Maurice is better then Blake.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it's great. Heh heh heh.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't like it from Portland's standpoint in that they just traded their most efficient and consistent PG (and the only veteran PG on the team ... well, Dickau's a veteran but he's coming off a torn Achilles), and while Jarrett Jack is certainly ready to take over, that doesn't change the fact that he'll be entering only his second season in the L this fall (and last year he wasn't even at 100% and was fairly impressive, so I'd say he's ready).

Trust me Bucks fans, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what Blake is capable of and WOULD be capable of on a team that, unlike some members of the Blazers last season, perhaps seems a little bit more "with it."

I do like it from Portland's standpoint in that it gives Portland another frontcourt player and someone else that can bring along rookie LaMarcus Aldridge. Ultimately though what Portland REALLY needs to do for the good of its franchise is jettison Darius Miles ... after a while Mags might wind up being part of such a package. Sounds bad but I wouldn't rule that out either.

Here's another thought: In retrospect I am not sure the Mags/Mason deal needed to happen. I seem to recall that Mags wasn't entirely happy in New Orleans either, and of course the Hornets' little world got rocked last September by Kat, which resulted in the team temporarily moving to Oklahoma City. I have LONG been of the school of thought that the Mags/Mason deal was motivated less by on-court issues, and a hell of a lot more by an anxious front office worried that they needed to get someone that would instantly and undoubtedly appeal to the adoptive fans in Oklahoma City for a displaced team that everybody said was going to suck going into last season, and Mason (an Oklahoma State alumnus) fit that bill. Of course, nobody knew at the time the Hornets weren't going to suck ... so in retrospect, would you have made that move? And in so doing, would THIS move be necessary?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think that Mags is going to be in Portland very long. I'd almost bet that he is going to be a Knick before the season is over. He'll be a nice rental for Portland, but I don't think it would be wise for him to unpack.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> I don't like it from Portland's standpoint in that they just traded their most efficient and consistent PG (and the only veteran PG on the team ... well, Dickau's a veteran but he's coming off a torn Achilles), and while Jarrett Jack is certainly ready to take over, that doesn't change the fact that he'll be entering only his second season in the L this fall (and last year he wasn't even at 100% and was fairly impressive, so I'd say he's ready).
> 
> Trust me Bucks fans, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what Blake is capable of and WOULD be capable of on a team that, unlike some members of the Blazers last season, perhaps seems a little bit more "with it."
> 
> ...


Magloire is a quality center. That is much harder to find then a 2nd string point guard. And that's what Blake is. Players can look much better than they are when they are on a crappy team, and we took advantage.

I'm with Howie though, I'm glad to have him on the team, but I don't expect him to be on here past the deadline.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

From a Blazers fan persective, I love it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Bucks were going to lose Magloire anyway. So considering that he is grossly overpaid, and they filled some holes and added some depth in his place...it's a good deal for Milwaukee.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> I don't like it from Portland's standpoint in that they just traded their most efficient and consistent PG (and the only veteran PG on the team ... well, Dickau's a veteran but he's coming off a torn Achilles), and while Jarrett Jack is certainly ready to take over, that doesn't change the fact that he'll be entering only his second season in the L this fall (and last year he wasn't even at 100% and was fairly impressive, so I'd say he's ready).
> 
> Trust me Bucks fans, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what Blake is capable of and WOULD be capable of on a team that, unlike some members of the Blazers last season, perhaps seems a little bit more "with it."
> 
> ...


Love it. This gives us a guy who can give us enough minutes at point guard, so we can start Mo Williams, who I think does have the talent to play there as a starter. With Blake, we don't lose too much with him out of the game. Magloire leaving gets more minutes to Bogut, Gadz, and Villanueva and we get back a solid vet in Skinner who is good insurance and can have a role like EJ had this year. Ha is a throw in with some potential I guess.

By the way, with his salary and attitude, DMiles is probably untradeable.


----------

